# New York Detailers???



## dillon733 (Feb 18, 2008)

I understand that their are not many members on this forum from the US (specifically NY) but, i was wonmdering if any of you knew of a good detailer in the New York area (specifically long island). I always heard detailing dynamics was excellent. HOWEVER... i went their today to get a price and the owner Matt was the one who looked over my car. He told me exactly what they would do step by step and it was just disasterous. My car is brand new and has only minor defects. He wanted to strip the surface of all wax and sealents with RUBBING ALCHOHOL!!!:wall: if this wasnt bad enough he said that the wax they would use to finish it off would last about a month:wall:. and they only use there own brand products. and i was quoted a insane price. I dont mind paying alot but it should be worth it and this would be worse than if i took it to the local car wash to be detailed. Can someone please help? I'd like to stay on long island if possible and id prefer if they used decent products such as Z***l or Swissvax. Any sugestions?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol) is commonly used among detailers to strip off dealer applied waxes on new cars and also to wipe off polishing oils during correction work. This may sound strange or bad for the paint but its entirely fine. Your assumption that only quality detailers use Z*mol or Swissvax is skewed. Its all about the skill and prep work that goes into a detail which determines its quality, not an expensive wax!


----------



## jake_b (Jan 9, 2008)

check your pm.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

dsms said:


> Isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol) is commonly used among detailers to strip off dealer applied waxes on new cars and also to wipe off polishing oils during correction work. This may sound strange or bad for the paint but its entirely fine. Your assumption that only quality detailers use Z*mol or Swissvax is skewed. Its all about the skill and prep work that goes into a detail which determines its quality, not an expensive wax!


All true, and his claims about how the long the wax will last are, if anything, quite honest! I can understand your concern at them only using 'own brand' products though. That's very limiting.


----------



## dillon733 (Feb 18, 2008)

jake_b said:


> check your pm.


thanks ill definately give him a shout


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

you could get them to do it but supply your own sealent or wax for them to apply wich would give you better and longer protection, then you could also top it up your self as and when,


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

dsms said:


> Isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol) is commonly used among detailers to strip off dealer applied waxes on new cars and also to wipe off polishing oils during correction work. This may sound strange or bad for the paint but its entirely fine. Your assumption that only quality detailers use Z*mol or Swissvax is skewed. Its all about the skill and prep work that goes into a detail which determines its quality, not an expensive wax!


Not the case. Rubbing alcohol is not 99% which is what IPA is, it's a much smaller percentage, and imo, it's not a good idea to use rubbing alcohol on paint.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

how about contacting us?


----------



## dillon733 (Feb 18, 2008)

sorry about that, but i have already decided to use someone else but maybe ill try you guys next time around


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

oh not a problem at all who did you end up going with?


----------



## dillon733 (Feb 18, 2008)

check your pm


----------

